# Epic fantasy with people and places you'd enjoy?



## Brian G Turner (Oct 15, 2014)

Something struck me recently about epic fantasy:

1. I would seriously not enjoy a visit to many of these worlds
2. I would neither want to be one of the main characters, nor enjoy their company

It's not intended to be as negative as perhaps it comes across - for example, I'm really enjoying David Gemmell's novels at the moment.

But his characters are people who suffer, are torn and conflicted - and have to deal with regular violence. Not the sort of person I expect to enjoy being, or be around!

And his worlds - well, his historically-based worlds are inspired by periods I _would _enjoy visiting, simply because I know their wider context outside of the drama of war the writer focuses on. But I don't think I'd enjoy a visit to Dros Delnoch!

So, the question is - are there are any epic fantasy books that anyone here would love to visit?

Additionally, are there any epic fantasy (main characters) that you'd love to meet?

Just curious whether I'm missing out on something.

And, as the title says, I'm talking about_ epic fantasy_.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 15, 2014)

I dunno, hanging out with Merry and Pippin in the Shire would be pretty cool.


----------



## HareBrain (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes, Tolkien was one of the few epic fantasy writers I've read that created create places you'd want to go. I'd love to see bits of the Shire, plus Rivendell, Lorien, Minas Tirith, Fangorn Forest, Nargothrond, etc. He wasn't afraid to write about what he perceived as beauty. Though I think the people there might seem a little earnest.

Some of the places in the Thomas Covenant books would be worth seeing too. The landscape is one of the most epic things about it.

But I can't think of anything I've read in epic fantasy written in the last couple of decades, no. And given how much effort goes into beautiful landscapes in epic-fantasy-style video games, this seems a bit odd.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Oct 15, 2014)

Yeah, the Shire would be good and Samwise seems nice enough to pass the time of day with. And Aragorn was very nice to look at in the film. Gimli and Legolas would be good craic in the pub, too. 

Actually, I liked Kvothe  (Name of the Wind) and whilst he's pretty smug, I found his alter ego Kote more bearable and wouldn't mind a drink with him. Not sure about the whole world but the university didn't seem too bad. 

I also liked Kelsier in Mistborn, although the world was bleak. 

Thing is, if I don't like the characters I can't read a book. Maybe that's why I like epic fantasy so rarely....?


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 16, 2014)

I would love to visit Moria.   Of course, I would want a very large and well equiped army backing me up .


----------



## Vince W (Oct 16, 2014)

The problem is that in order for fantasy to be _epic_ there has to be some sort of great conflict going on, making it a bad time to visit. That said, visiting Middle Earth during one of the peacefulish times would be nice.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Oct 16, 2014)

The Shire for me, too!  

And Isig Mountain in *The Riddlemaster of Head*.


----------



## farntfar (Oct 16, 2014)

From Middle Earth I'd love to visit Nargothrond and Gondolin, but to talk with Bombadil and have Faramir as a friend.

From Covenant, I love to meet the giants and particularly Pitchwife.

And I'd love to go to Earthsea, partly for the sailing possibilities, and once there to meet Ogion, and particularly Vetch.

And to see dragons!


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Oct 16, 2014)

Earthsea visit yes, but without actually getting noticed by any Dragons or Slavers or anyone else tricky


----------



## ratsy (Oct 16, 2014)

I'd like to ride on Amos Trask's ship in Midkemia, and visit Magician's Island as a guest.  Feist.

Seeing the Rain Wilds from a house in the trees would be really cool (wouldn't want to live there) Robin Hobb.

Hanging out for an adventure in Xanth would be a blast...as long as you had a local to tell you what was what...I wouldn't want to grab a loaf of bread off a tree and find out it was really a Venus Human Trap or something.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 17, 2014)

Id  love to have an adventure or two with Gotrek and Felix


----------



## Toby Frost (Oct 17, 2014)

I think part of the problem is that, in a lot of settings, the more you tried to lead a nice quiet life the more likely you'd be to end up in trouble. In an older setting, it would be because adventure comes calling even (perhaps especially) to quiet towns and villages. In more recent works, it would be because the rules of the setting are tweaked so that nice guys die slowly, because of grimdark. 

Apart from continually bumping my head, I could manage in the Shire. I get the feeling that the elves would be rather tedious company, however, and you'd never quite escape from falling leaves and the sound of Enya. The elf-type people in Memory, Sorrow and Thorn seemed more fun. In fact, I got the impression that if he hadn't been quite so medieval in outlook, Simon could have had quite a jolly time in their city. Before it got trashed, of course.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 17, 2014)

Yes the Shire is the only place that really comes to mind to me, too - but that was a purposefully glorified rural idyll. 

Rivendell would have been my next thought, before the elves left.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Oct 17, 2014)

Rivendell now inhabited by gnomes. Probably. Zurich isn't far.
I'll put some photos later.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 19, 2014)

In all of the fantasy lands ive encountered in readings, I don't think I would last long in any of them.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 25, 2014)

I wouldn't mind a vista to the Wheel ofTime Universe.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm guessing the Faraway Tree doesn't count?  I always wanted to be Moonface and live in his house.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Nov 25, 2014)

Oh, gosh, yes, it counts for me. I'd love to do the slippery dip slide.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 26, 2014)

The Land in Stephen R.  Donaldson's   Thomas Covenant Chronicles.


----------

